# Interview Advice



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

I have my first "Head Chef" interview early next week. This is my next career step, and what I am looking for. I have paid my dues, went to Culinary School, and the last 12 years I have spent working in kitchens (with the exception of the 2 or so years I thought I wanted to do something else and 6 months off when I had my kid). I have spent the last 7 years as a Sous, and feel I am 100% ready to take on a Head Chef position.

That all being said, I am so nervous I am actually losing sleep. I have had 2 phone interviews already, and feel I am exactly what they are looking for. Now I have to go in, meet the CEO and all of the managers and the corporate chef face to face, and of course, cook for them.

What I was told is I would have access to anything in the kitchen, and given 3 'key' ingredients. The corporate chef told me in his interview for his 3 key ingredients, they gave him old stinky trout, but he was told to just do whatever he wanted to do.The menu is totally normal, and typical of any kind of 'Roadhouse" type restaurant. It has given me zero inspiration. As I broke down the menu, I jotted everything down in a chart. There are more protein choices then there are veg choices.

Things I know about this place and what they are aiming to do:

The corporate chef mentioned the area has a high obesity rate, and he wants things to be fresher, but still enjoyable to the blue collar crowd. He mentioned he wanted someone who is creative, but caters to the local trends. He KNOWS they are protein heavy. He said they will be redoing the menu, and he wasn't against a 100% change. He likes simple. He likes well seasoned food.

My real problem is this, which direction do I go with the food I make for them? Do I try and 'wow' them with something I am not certain their 'blue collar' crowd would be interesting in, but it really shows off my talents? Or do I play it safe, and do what I think would go with their current menu? I have to say, I haven't cooked this kind of food in awhile (I have worked at mostly fine dining restaurants), and I eat pretty much that way at home (when I get to eat at home, that is). I am totally not trying to sound like a snob, but we just like more complex food.

Please help me not lose sleep about this interview. Its literally the biggest interview of my life.


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Interview is Monday morning.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow, best of luck to you!  I don't have any specific advice, I'm afraid.  Maybe you can split the difference?  Wow them with one dish or two but present stuff they'll like.  Let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Here's the best I can give you, for what it's worth ....................

Wear clean clothes. 

Look the interviewer in the eyes when you speak as freely, honestly and sincerely as you can. 

Don't smoke during the interview. 

Check to make sure that you don't have a chive stuck to your front tooth. 

After that, it's all a crap-shoot. Good luck.


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for making me laugh. I'll make sure my teeth are chive free!


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, the interview went really well. I met with all the big wigs, and then cooked. He asked for at least 2 dishes, and I did 3. Afterwards, they asked what kind of salary I was looking for, and when I was looking to start. I gave them my ref's and was told I would know soon.

20 minutes after leaving, they called to see if it was ok for them to run a background check. They have also called all of my references. Now, I am waiting.


----------



## gabryelfall (Mar 25, 2011)

That's awesome. Good luck!  Hope to see the results soon.


----------



## deacon (Jan 13, 2011)

They don't run background checks unless they plan on hiring you. I would only assume your references gave a good one so as long as the background check is good. You're in. Congrats!


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I spoke with my references and they both told me what they said. It sounded all good, so I am not worried there (they wouldn't lie about what was said). I am not worried about the background check either... I have managed to stay out of trouble my whole life, so that is ok as well.

However, they told me I would hear from them by yesterday, and I still have not. I'm really not sure which way this will go. The only thing I can think is that the background check is taking awhile? If I don't hear anything by Friday, I will know for sure I suppose.


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

I finally heard back from them. I had pretty much decided that even though they did a background check, and spoke with all of my refs, something must have happened and they just weren't interested.

Well, I was told they are going to go ahead with the other interviews (3 more interviews left), but I am 'still very much in the running' for the position. I take it as a good sign that I actually DID hear something, being as I explained I had other job offers. Of course, none of them are for what I want in my career. They said they wanted to be fair to the others who applied.

So I have decided to take a job for the time being here locally, and wait it out. If I don't get this job (which I will know by May 1st), I will keep looking for that perfect dream job. I'll just keep on truckin' and keep my fingers crossed. If this isn't the job for me, that's cool. I know its out there somewhere!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

It was good of them to keep you updated on the process, that speaks well of the level of professionalism you can expect should you get the position. So, good luck and I hope you get it. My current employer gave me the impression of wanton disorganization in the interview process; they unfortunately haven't let me down.


----------



## william hayden (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Friend,

Firstly best of Luck for your interview. If you already success in your interview than Congrats. I got some idea about interview, really helpful. If you have any knowledge about hotel management and how to a restaurant than please tell me.

Thanks and Regards,

William Hayden


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

I have NO idea what you are talking about William. Sorry.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you end up with the job?


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

I won't know until the end of the month. For some reason, they are only doing one interview a week (which makes no sense, since they have no chef there now, and I imagine they are just losing money). But I will keep this thread posted!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

That's kind of silly to do it that way.  If I were down a Chef (or any staff member actually) I would definitely  be actively looking for a replacement person ASAP.  As soon as I knew I had my new job, out of respect I called the KM and gave him a heads up so he could start planning who my replacement would be. Interestingly enough (and quite the co-incidence) it seems career changes are afoot for both of us....


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, I saw you just got a new job! Congrats!! I think my interview went well, and I am really hoping to get the job. I am working right now, and its not a bad job, but this position is essentially my dream position at this point in my career. Hopefully it will all work out!


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

So I got another call today from them. I was pretty shocked to say the least, because I was told I would not hear anything until the end of the month, at the earliest. The corporate chef called to give me the heads up that the VP would be calling me.

I was asked to go for ANOTHER interview, this time with the VP of the entire company (I believe he's also the head of HR). No cooking this time, just a sit down and chat kind of thing. 

I am taking this as a good thing, as its over 2 weeks early that I am hearing, and going for yet another interview (this actually makes interview number FOUR for this position).


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope t his means they are hiring you Crazy!  Best of luck and let us know how it comes out!!!


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks leeniek! The world needs more women running kitchens anyways!


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

So I went on yet my 4th interview.

This interview was with the VP of the company, and he typically handles the hiring of management/upper management. The interview went well, but it was pretty boring. We talked about food costs, inventory, dealing with fellow co-workers... All that kind of thing. It lasted for almost an hour and a half, and while I think it went well, he gave zero indication if he was pleased or not.

I guess I just keep on waiting.


----------



## chefdrew1978 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey, if you have made it this far you should be proud of yourself.  It sounds like a very serious job, which would make me even prouder.  They obviously respect you and your cooking/personality and thihnk that you are a good fit for thier kitchen seeing how you have made it to the VP's office.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## gareth (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Crazycookin,

Sounds like the business is run by people that have good business heads. To land a job with them would not only be good career wise but good for you in that you got through 4 interviews, that deserves a pat on the back.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the congrats, Crazy!   I hope you hear something from them soon!!


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys! I'm pretty proud that I have made it so far, and hope to be the one they choose. 

The VP mentioned that this particular location they haven't done much hiring for upper management. I do know that prior to this, they decided to hire from within, and it worked out very poorly for them. I feel confident they are trying to do the absolute best for themselves, and their business.

Hopefully I will know something soon either way.


----------



## nullifygirls (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of  luck Crazycookin


----------



## deacon (Jan 13, 2011)

The shear fact that you made it to a fourth interview, with the VP nonetheless, shows that they are in fact interested in you. Congrats on that. With my experience, VP's and other "higher ups" usually never show if they are pleased or other to a candidate. It's part of an intimidation factor but also keeping the interview strictly professional to show the importance of the position on the table. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Deacon - Yes, this guy gave ZERO indication if I was the worst interview he'd ever given or if he was pleased. I wasn't sure how to feel about it, but I answered all of his questions with the best of my ability, and feel good about everything I said.

I believe the last of their interviews are this week, so I am hoping to hear SOMETHING soon. I've never had to work so damn hard for a job before!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you crazy!


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't heard anything yet. I hope I do soon. I am so frustrated with this job I have taken locally in the meantime. The boss is out of town, and NO ONE besides me has decided that it would be a good thing to actually SHOW UP FOR WORK.  I really can't wait to quit.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Crazy, that's awful!  I'm getting frustrated at my place too.. I have two more shifts left and there is one cook who is just getting on my every last nerve.  She did the produce order yesterday and left us with next to nothing today!  Ack!  How are we supposed to start weekend prep with no product to prep?


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, eventually one guy showed up.... Almost 4 hours late. The other... I am not sure if he will show up tomorrow, or not, or if he showed up after I left for the day or what. 

I love how I was put in charge after hardly any training, while the owners run off to party in Jamacia. Plus, I have no real way to contact any of the other employees, or the owners, since they don't have their computer to check email and won't have their phones turned on. I was given the number to the resort they are at, but told to call 'only if the building is on fire'. 

I do not understand running a business like this. Not at all.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

That sucks, Crazy.   I hope you can get out of there soon.. it's awful to work with and for people who have no work ethic at all. 

I just had my last shift at my place... and it was really hard to say goodbye to one of the owners as I really like him alot and he is awesome to work for.  But well everyone needs to move on and now is my time.. the KM is not far behind me so they have some growing pains ahead as do I at the new place...


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

So I sent a follow up email last night, kind of trying to feel out the situation. The email I got back was a bit confusing. 

In my email I stated that I was following up, and wanted to let them know that I was available and ready to take on the position.

In return I got an email stating "Thanks. Hope you are well!"

That's it. At least its not a no right?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I dunno crazy...  I'd be making a plan B by now. A lotta things it could mean. I'm not sure how long it normally takes to fill a management level position, but this is starting to be a little ridiculous.

I don't want make you paranoid or anything, but here's a story from my spotted career;

I got hired to be a wok cook at this fast casual Chinese place with aspirations to be a chain that was expanding to my town. Went for training with a couple other guys at the home unit in the next town over. Took a couple weeks. Then got told to wait until they finished the build out of the new location. All well and good. Couple weeks go by, don't hear from them. Another week or so goes by, still don't hear from them. I go by the new location and find out they've given up and shut down.


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

I have been working on a plan B for a few weeks now. Though, if they are not interested, I don't understand why they just don't say, "No we've decided to go in a different direction." They understand this job requires relocating for me, and they have kept in contact all this time. 

The thing is, I'm in this small town in which I really would like to move out of. I explained to them if this does not work out, I was going to be moving much further away. They seemed to get that, and informed me they would let me know either way.

It seems pretty damn silly. I've put in over 10 hours of driving time alone to go on ALL their interviews, I think the LEAST they could do is let me know.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Dunno what else to say. I've never heard back from anyone telling me I didn't get a job.

I guess keep working your contacts. Phone call might be better then e mail. Emails are easy to ignore.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Crazy... I think I would be questioning them by now and definitely looking elsewhere.  I know sometimes there are circumstances and they don't have time to sit and hammer out the details but this seems to be taking a bit too long for my liking if I were in your shoes.   But maybe they are having trouble coming to a decision and well.. you do not have all year to wait so do what is best for you.

All the best to you ...


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.... I have been looking elsewhere for about 2 weeks now. No bites yet, but we'll see. The possiblity of moving back to Florida is also on the table as well.

Thanks for all the support from everyone in this thread. You guys rock.


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, just when I was about to give up on this place....

I got a call from the corporate chef a few minutes ago. Even though they have one more interview left, I am "very much the top choice" for the job. He said, "I can't say anything 100% yet, because of this interview, but...." He also told me he's pulling for me as well, and thinks we'd work very well together. He explained they have set up these interviews, and want to be fair, and honor the interviews they have set up.

They are making the final decision next week. So all in all, its looking pretty good for me!


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

So, I was just offered the job!!!! Plus they gave me MORE money then what I asked for. I am kind of in shock.


----------



## josh1110 (Sep 24, 2010)

crazycookin said:


> So, I was just offered the job!!!! Plus they gave me MORE money then what I asked for. I am kind of in shock.


Congratulations!

If you don't mind, how much do you make now? I would love to know what people at the top of the chain make.


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not sure I am the best gauge, since this is my first head chef job, but I will be making 45k. I asked for 42,500. They CLAIM I will be working about 55 hrs a week (I find that hard to believe but we'll see). Its for sure the most money I have made salary wise in this field.

There is also the possibility that I will be working in their test kitchen, but I am not sure of all the details. I was in such shock when they finally called me and offered me the job, I couldn't think well enough to form questions. I applied originally on Feb 28th, so this has been a LONG process.


----------



## josh1110 (Sep 24, 2010)

crazycookin said:


> I'm not sure I am the best gauge, since this is my first head chef job, but I will be making 45k. I asked for 42,500. They CLAIM I will be working about 55 hrs a week (I find that hard to believe but we'll see). Its for sure the most money I have made salary wise in this field.
> 
> There is also the possibility that I will be working in their test kitchen, but I am not sure of all the details. I was in such shock when they finally called me and offered me the job, I couldn't think well enough to form questions. I applied originally on Feb 28th, so this has been a LONG process.


Hope you enjoy the next chapter of your career!

Good luck


----------



## chefdrew1978 (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new job and position of head chef. It's exciting the first time you can call yourself Chef "...". Good luck...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## veronporter (May 9, 2011)

wow. congratulations, sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! I find out where I am relocating to on Monday, and when I start. I am STOAKED!


----------



## crazycookin (Mar 18, 2011)

Tuesday is my start date. I'm nervous and excited. Its just an orientation day really... meet everyone, do all the silly paperwork needed, etc. Wednesday we go all out, full force. 

They also gave me a $500 moving bonus, which was TOTALLY awesome, and will help big time. Tomorrow we move into our new place (about a 3 hr move). That part I am not looking forward to. Moving with a 2.5 yr old is always difficult.

Thanks again to everyone who posted in this thread!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

That's exciting, Crazy!!  Moving with kids is never easy and we have done it a few times so I can feel your pain. 

Don't be nervous... I'm sure you're going to do just fine!


----------

